# Bill Kazmaier Training Routine



## darksidefitness (Jan 13, 2013)

Bill Kazmaier Training Routine

•	Written by Iron Hercules

Bill Kazmaier Training Routine. Bill Kazmaier is one of the strongest men to have ever walked the planet. He lifted in a primitive era – I say that facetiously – before triple ply this and uber ply that. Some speculate that if Kaz would have trained using modern gear, he may have hit a three lift total of 3,100+. This may or may not be true, but it sure is fun to speculate.

Now, let’s get down to the point of this article. Bill Kazmaier’s training philosophy and routine.

Powerbuilding. Bill Kazmaier may have been the first true powerbuilder. He trained heavy, working the three main lifts with all assistance work twice a week. Yes, you read that correctly. The Kaz used an animalistic high intensity, high volume workout routine. He hit the deadlift, squat and bench twice a week.

Heavy/Light. Bill Kazmaier used a heavy/light approach to training. His first bench press workout of the week was heavy, and his second was light. Bill alternated heavy/light workouts on squat and deadlift days. But the volume remained on all training days, and the workouts were always long and grueling.

Eating. To say that Bill Kazmaier ate big is an understatement. And as the years pass, I’m sure the stories of his eating will grow like tall tales. It is currently said that Bill could swig down an entire gallon of milk in one sitting, and easily destroy a buffet.

Pre-meet Training. As the Kaz approached a meet, he would cycle down on reps. First Bill would use an 8 rep scheme, then cycle down to five reps, and finally heavy triples.

Bill Kazmaier Routine.

Monday

Bench (heavy) warm up, then 4 sets x 10 reps
Wide Grip Bench 3 sets x 10 reps
Narrow Grip Bench 3 sets x 10 reps
Front Delt Raise 4 sets x 8 reps
Dumbell Seated Press 4 sets x 10 reps
Side Delt Raise 4 sets x 10 reps
Lying Tricep Push (after 2 warm up sets) 6 sets x 10 reps
Tricep Push Down 4 sets x 10 reps

Tuesday

Squat (heavy) warm up, then 4 sets x 10 reps
Deadlift (light) warm up, then 3 sets x 10 reps
Shrugs 2 sets x 15-40 reps, 1 set x 10-20 reps
Seated Hammer Curls 4 sets x 12 reps
Standing Curl 4 sets x 10 reps
Close Grip Chin Ups 3 sets x max on each set
Seated Row 4 sets x 10 reps
Leg Extensions 3 sets x 10 reps
Leg Curl 3 sets x 10 reps
Calf Raise 3 sets x 15-25 reps

Thursday

Bench (light) warm up, then 3 sets x 10 reps
Wide Grip Bench 3 sets x 10 reps
Narrow Grip Bench 3 sets x 10 reps
Dumbell Seated Press (heavy) warm up, then 4 sets x 8 reps
Front Delt Raise 4 sets x 10 reps
Tennis Backhand Cable Extensions 4 sets x 10 reps
Prone Tricep Extension 4 sets x 10 reps

Saturday

Deadlift (heavy) warm up, then 4 sets x 8 reps
Squat (light) warm up, then 4 sets x10 reps
Shrugs (heavy) 4 sets x 10-15 reps
Seated Hammer Curl 4 sets x 8 reps
Concentration Curl 4 sets x 12 reps
One Arm Row – 3 positions 3 sets x 10 reps
Wide Grip Pull (down to chest) 4 sets x 10 reps
Leg Extensions 3 sets x 10 reps
Leg Curl 3 sets x 10 reps
Calf Raise 3 sets x 15-25 reps
(Ab Work When Possible)

Bill Kazmaier 10 Week Bench Press Routine. Bill used this routine to set a world bench press record.

Week 1: 

Light Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 410/3/15. Narrow and wide bench presses, 350/3/10. Dumbbell presses, 100/3/10. Front raises, 75/3/10. Lateral raises, 75/3/10. Modified triceps presses, 300/4/15. Decline triceps presses, 335/3/15.

Heavy Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 405/10, 435/3/15 (wow). Narrow and wide bench presses, 375/3/10. Assistance work same as my light day.

Week 2:

Light Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 420/3/15. Narrow and wide bench presses, 360/3/10. Deltoid work same as week one. Modified triceps presses, 310/4/15. Decline triceps presses, 345/3/15.

Heavy Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 405/10, 455/3/10. Narrow and wide bench presses, 385/3/10. Assistance work same as my light day.

Week 3: 

Light Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 430/3/12. Narrow and wide bench presses, 400/3/10. Dumbbell presses, 100/3/10. Front raises, 75/3/10. Lateral raises, 75/3/10. Modified triceps presses, 320/4/15. Decline presses, 355/4/10.

Heavy Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 405/10, 480/3/8. Narrow and wide bench presses, 400/3/10. Assistance work same as my light day.

Week 4:

Light Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 440/3/12. Narrow and wide bench presses, 380/3/10. Dumbbell presses, Front and Lateral raises, same as week 3. Modified triceps presses, 330/4/15. Decline triceps presses, 365/4/10.

Heavy Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 405/10, 500/3/8. Narrow and wide bench presses, 410/3/10. Assistance work same as my light day.

Week 5:

Light Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 405/10, 450/3/10. Narrow and wide bench presses, 390/3/10. Dumbbell presses, 110/3/10. Front and Lateral raises, 85/3/10. Modified triceps presses, 340/3/15. Decline triceps presses, 375/4/10.

Heavy Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 405/10, 495/10, 525/5/5. Narrow and wide bench presses, 420/3/10. Assistance work same as my light day.

Week 6:

Light Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 405/10, 460/3/10. Narrow and wide bench presses, 400/3/10. Dumbbell presses, Front and Lateral raises, same as week 5. Modified triceps presses, 350/4/15, Decline triceps presses, 350/4/10.

Heavy Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 405/10, 495/8, 545/4/5. Narrow and wide bench presses, 430/3/10. Assistance work same as my light day.

Week 7:

Light Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 405/10, 470/3/8. Narrow and wide bench presses, 410/3/10. Dumbbell presses, 120/3/10. Front & Lateral Raises, 85/3/10. Modified triceps presses, 370/5/10. Decline triceps presses, 395/4/10.

Heavy Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 405/10, 495/8, 540/5, 570/3/5. Narrow and wide bench presses, 440/3/10. Assistance work same as my light day.

Week 8:

Light Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 405/10, 480/3/8. Narrow and wide bench presses, 420/3/10. Dumbbell presses, Front and Lateral raises, same as week 7. Modified triceps presses, 380/5/10. Decline triceps presses, 405/4/10.

Heavy Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 405/10, 495/8, 570/5, 590/3/3. Narrow and wide bench presses, 450/3/10. Assistance work same as my light day.

Week 9:

Light Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 405/10, 490/3/6. Narrow and wide bench presses, 430/3/8. Dumbbell presses, 130/3/10, Front and Lateral raises, 95/3/10. Modified triceps presses, 390/5/10, Decline triceps presses, 415/4/8.

Heavy Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 405/10, 495/8, 570/5, 610/2/3. Narrow and wide bench presses, 465/3/10. Assistance work same as my light day.

Week 10:

Light Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 405/10, 500/3/6. Narrow and wide bench presses, 440/3/8. Dumbbell presses, Front and Lateral Raises, same as week 9. Modified triceps presses, 400/5/10. Decline triceps presses, 425/4/8.

Heavy Day: 

Regular bench presses, 225/10, 315/10, 405/10, 495/8, 550/5, 590/5, 635/3. Narrow and wide bench presses, 475/3/10. Assistance work same as my light day.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great read... those are some big weights. Thanks for posting 

Just adding if my back wasn't so bad (can't do squats or deadlifts) I would do a routine just like that.


----------



## K1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Kazmaier was a beast...Still a big boy to this day!!


----------



## darksidefitness (Jan 14, 2013)

humble numbers up there...reps w/ 500lbs bench press on light day...


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 3, 2013)

Interesting how high his reps were at times and how he pretty much trained everything 2X a week. Very cool.

Thanks,
Hawk


----------



## odin (Feb 5, 2013)

Impressive numbers!!


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 7, 2013)

Strength icon. . Thanks for the post.. T


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2013)

Powerbuilding, Invoice Kazmaier may have been the first true powerbuilder, He qualified large, working the three main raises with all support work twice per weeks time, Yes, you read that properly, The Kaz used an animalistic intense, great amount exercise program. He hit the lift, go and regular twice per weeks time....


----------

